# Boy Scout Minnow Trap



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

heres a nifty idea... i found this while surfin the net... the boy scouts have made some simple instructions on how to build a minnow trap out of two 2 liter bottles and some twine... i made one and it seems to work rather well for how simple it is









just thought id post it.. its a neat idea


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

They modified it slightly in twenty years, they used to tell you to staple the cut top into the bottom. As I remember, it worked great when I was a kid.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i found this while surfin the net...


What are you doing going to boyslife.org???
Just messing...
Sounds cool i might have to try it.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i wasnt on boys life.... im not a preacher... i typed minnow trap in yahoo and thats one of the things that was listed...

i have a couple of them down at the cabin on leesville lake, one made from 2 5 gallon water jugs since my dad works for distillata water.. we have plenty of them laying around here.... the only thing i changed was i left the cap on the inner one and just drilled a hole about the size of a quarter


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

i think im might have to do this, save me alot of money and time running to bait shop!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

for what its worth there are regulations on the size of minnow traps. The one made from two 5 gallon water jugs is well....too big. Just letting you know.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i know.... the weekend after i found that out, i went down to the cabin and someone snatched it off the back porch anyways


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the idea; I may actually try this since I'm cheap hehe


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/fishing/fishregs/

MINNOW OR BAIT FISH TRAPS- It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal.

BAIT It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealers permit is required of persons buying or selling min-nows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

last time i checked... a pepsi bottle wasnt a foot wide and if you construct it right the trap wouldnt be longer then 2 feet and the opening in a pop bottle is about 1inch... and ive never caught anywhere near 500 minnows in one of mine.... so im pretty sure the pop bottle traps are totally legal.... as for the 5g jug trap... it got stolen from the back porch of the cabin anyways and i never caught anything with it anyways


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I gotta be honest here...I throw a cast net in the river and can get plenty of bait for a day/night out in about 20 minutes or so. Do the traps sitting for hours get you more than 2-3 dozen? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

If I know I'm heading out to fish I head down to the river and throw the net. I have a bucket and an aerator ($11 at Walmart) and I'm set. Seems easier than building the traps to me. I do live on the 'Tangy so it's close for me though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

